# twinview and ti4200 - no luck

## greg32

Hi, I have two CRT monitors.  My card supports dual monitors, and has a rgb and dvi connection on the back.  I have connected the second crt monitor to the dvi port with an adapter.  All worked well in Windows, but I am having problems getting it to work with linux.  I have read the nvidia docs, and they seemed pretty simple, and I have also searched the forums and google, and tried a number of peoples configs, but still no luck.  Lilo displays on both screens, the initial kernel booting displays, but as soon as X starts up, one monitor flickers, and then turns in to power saver mode.  I don't know what to do from here really.  Here is my relevant bits from XF86Config, if anyone has some ideas.  Thanks.

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   29-80

#    HorizSync	30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync	31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync	15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-120

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier	"Standard VGA"

    VendorName	"Unknown"

    BoardName	"Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset	"generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam	256

#    Clocks	25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    #VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

    Option "TwinView" "true"

    Option "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "29-80"

    Option "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "50-120"

    Option "MetaModes" "1280x1024, 1280x1024, 1024x768, 1024x768, 800x600, 800x600, 640x480, 640x480"

    Option "TwinViewOrientation" "RightOf"

    Option "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT,CRT"

    #Option "Xinerama" "on"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

----------

## greg32

Also, If I disconnect the monitor that is working, and leave the one not working plugged in, then re-start X, the non working monitor now works, and the other does not.  

When both are plugged in, the monitor that is connected to the dvi jack on the g/card is the monitor that works.  The normal rgb connection does not work.  But if nothing was connected to the dvi port initially, the rgb connected monitor works.

Very much stuck on this one so far.

regards Greg

----------

## greg32

Also, here is my XF86Config log, and if you notice, there is a line 'Multiple displays connected, but only one allowed, using first display'.  I wonder why this could be??

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.20-xfs-r3 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 10 November 2003

	Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Mon Dec 22 20:30:12 2003

(==) Using config file: "//XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "microsoftpro"

(**) XKB: model: "microsoftpro"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) XKB: layout: "us"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(++) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

	XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

	XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

	XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x80026154, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2578 card 1043,80f6 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2579 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24d2 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24d4 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24dd card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev c2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24d0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24db card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24d3 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24d5 card 1043,80f3 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0281 card 1043,808f rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:05:0: chip 10b7,1700 card 1043,80eb rev 12 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0a:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0c:0: chip 1103,0008 card 1103,0001 rev 07 class 01,04,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:0c:1: chip 1103,0008 card 1103,0001 rev 07 class 01,04,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfc900000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x2100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xaff00000 - 0xbfefffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfea00000 - 0xfeafffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/24, 0xb0000000/27, BIOS @ 0xfe9e0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xdfffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffcff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xfebfb400 - 0xfebfb4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xfebfb800 - 0xfebfb9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[8] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xb0000000 - 0xb7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000dfa8 - 0x0000dfab (0x4) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000dfa0 - 0x0000dfa7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000dfac - 0x0000dfaf (0x4) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000dfe0 - 0x0000dfe7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000df90 - 0x0000df93 (0x4) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000df88 - 0x0000df8f (0x8) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000df94 - 0x0000df97 (0x4) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000df98 - 0x0000df9f (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffcff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xfebfb400 - 0xfebfb4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xfebfb800 - 0xfebfb9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[8] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xb0000000 - 0xb7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000dfa8 - 0x0000dfab (0x4) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000dfa0 - 0x0000dfa7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000dfac - 0x0000dfaf (0x4) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000dfe0 - 0x0000dfe7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000df90 - 0x0000df93 (0x4) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000df88 - 0x0000df8f (0x8) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000df94 - 0x0000df97 (0x4) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000df98 - 0x0000df9f (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffcff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfebfb400 - 0xfebfb4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfebfb800 - 0xfebfb9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[13] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xb0000000 - 0xb7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000dfa8 - 0x0000dfab (0x4) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000dfa0 - 0x0000dfa7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000dfac - 0x0000dfaf (0x4) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000dfe0 - 0x0000dfe7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000df90 - 0x0000df93 (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000df88 - 0x0000df8f (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000df94 - 0x0000df97 (0x4) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000df98 - 0x0000df9f (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.1

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 2.0.2

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.4496

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.4496

	Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA XFree86 Driver  1.0-4496  Wed Jul 16 19:06:03 PDT 2003

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffcff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfebfb400 - 0xfebfb4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfebfb800 - 0xfebfb9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[13] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xb0000000 - 0xb7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000dfa8 - 0x0000dfab (0x4) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000dfa0 - 0x0000dfa7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000dfac - 0x0000dfaf (0x4) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000dfe0 - 0x0000dfe7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000df90 - 0x0000df93 (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000df88 - 0x0000df8f (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000df94 - 0x0000df97 (0x4) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000df98 - 0x0000df9f (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffcff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfebfb400 - 0xfebfb4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfebfb800 - 0xfebfb9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[13] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xb0000000 - 0xb7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[17] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[18] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000dfa8 - 0x0000dfab (0x4) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000dfa0 - 0x0000dfa7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000dfac - 0x0000dfaf (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000dfe0 - 0x0000dfe7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000df90 - 0x0000df93 (0x4) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000df88 - 0x0000df8f (0x8) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000df94 - 0x0000df97 (0x4) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000df98 - 0x0000df9f (0x8) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[38] -1	0	0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[39] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[40] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xB0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xFD000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.28.20.05.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-0, CRT-1

(--) NVIDIA(0): Detected TV Encoder: Philips 7108A

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Multiple displays connected, but only one display allowed;

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      using first display

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 350 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Failure reading EDID parameters for display device CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): My Monitor: Using hsync range of 29.00-80.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): My Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-120.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (width too large for virtual size)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "360x200":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (378) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 81.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768

(==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xb0000000 - 0xb7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[4] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffcff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xfebfb400 - 0xfebfb4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xfebfb800 - 0xfebfb9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[15] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xb0000000 - 0xb7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[18] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

	[19] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[20] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[21] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000dfa8 - 0x0000dfab (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000dfa0 - 0x0000dfa7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000dfac - 0x0000dfaf (0x4) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000dfe0 - 0x0000dfe7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000df90 - 0x0000df93 (0x4) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000df88 - 0x0000df8f (0x8) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000df94 - 0x0000df97 (0x4) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000df98 - 0x0000df9f (0x8) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[38] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[39] -1	0	0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[40] -1	0	0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[41] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[42] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): AGP 8X successfully initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) [GLX]: Initializing GLX extension

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 94500

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1072 hend: 1168 httl: 1376

              vdsp: 768 vbeg: 769 vend: 772 vttl: 808 flags: 5

----------

## rc

Hi,

i had a problem with twinview (crt,tv in my case) too.

I made it work with the following lines:

Section "Device"

    Identifier "device1"

    VendorName "NVidia"

    BoardName "NVIDIA GeForce4"

    Driver "nvidia"

    Option "DPMS"

    # Option "MetaModes" "1280x1024, 1024x768; 800x600, 800x600; 640x480, 640x480;"

    Option "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

    Option "NvAGP" "2"

   Option "IgnoreEDID"

    Option "NoBandWidthTest" "1"

    Option "TwinView"

    Option "MetaModes" "1280x1024,1024x768;1024x768,1024x768;800x600,800x600"

    # Option "ConnectedMonitor"         "crt,tv"

    #Option "DigitalVibrance" "0"

    Option "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30-50"

    Option "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "60"

    Option "TwinViewOrientation" "Clone"

EndSection

You should use this pretty carefully. Be sure you have set the monitor frequencies (horizontal / vertikal) correct.

In my case it worked well.

----------

## Tuna

 *Quote:*   

> Option "MetaModes" "1280x1024, 1280x1024, 1024x768, 1024x768, 800x600, 800x600, 640x480, 640x480"

 

should probably read this (read carefully, differences are marked red!):

 *Quote:*   

> Option "MetaModes" "1280x1024, 1280x1024; 1024x768, 1024x768; 800x600, 800x600; 640x480, 640x480"

 

----------

## greg32

Thanks for the replys.  Neither of the suggested fixes worked.  It still does the exactly same thing as before.  Any more suggestions??

I still want to know what it means by "multiple displays detected, but only one display allowed".  What determines what is allowed and what is not?!!

regards Greg

----------

## greg32

Well, I can't think of much more to try.  I downgraded xfree from 4.3.0-r3 to 4.2.1.  This made no difference either.  The problem remains the same.

regards Greg

----------

## Tuna

ok im totally clueless what the culprit is.. all i know is that i didnt have any problems at all after i figured out how to set it up for my needs. ill post my relevant sections, maybe you have some more luck with that.

first.. my normal primary crt monitor definition:

```
Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Eizo F57"

    HorizSync   30-96

    VertRefresh 50-160

    DisplaySize 715 300

    Modeline "1152x864" 132.80 1152 1184 1688 1720 864 880 892 908

EndSection
```

i added the modeline to run this one on 1152x864 with 85hz which the vendor recommended, but X failed to initialze correctly. DisplaySize was for manually set up dpi in X because my gtk2 font size increased to uglyness with the huge desktop size.

the card definittion.. pretty straight:

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4200"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    #VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection
```

now the interesting part, Screen definition including twinview:

```
Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4200"

    Monitor     "Eizo F57"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Option "TwinView" "1"

    Option "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "24.8-80"

    Option "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "59-61"

    Option "MetaModes" "1152x864 +1280+0, 1280x1024 +0+0; 1024x768 +1280+0, 1280x1024 +0+0; 800x600 +1280+0, 1280x1024 +0+0;1152x864 +800+0, 800x600 +0+0; 640x480 +0+0, NULL;"

EndSection
```

the secondary device is a LC display, thats why the monitor specs seem a little 'odd'. i defined specifig offsets for the primary device so it becomes a virtual secondary to right of the other.

i left out the Display Subsections here because i think they are ignored anyway when twinview is enabled.

if thats not working either, try to reduce max resolution and/or color depth. maybe your hardware refuses to display 1280 on both devices at your given refresh rate or something. though i highly doubt that.

one note: the vga will be primary and the dvi will be secondary. dont try to  switch them while making the config, that wont work. work with the offsets instead to get the right device on 0.0 and the others accordingly to fit your needs.

report any problems..

----------

## greg32

Hey Tuna,

still a no go.  I have tried everything mate.  Close to pulling my remaining hair out.

Tried lower color depths, lower res, tried all different combinations of options from the nvidia manual, the monitor that is plugged into the vga connector on the g/card will not display if there is something connected to the dvi output.  If I unplug the dvi output, the other monitor displays with no problem at all.  Each of them display o.k from each connection (vga/dvi) on their own, with the settings in XF86Config, so the monitor does not have a problem displaying with the settings I have set in there, but when both connected, only the dvi output displays.

Why my XF86Config.log clearly mentions that two monitors are connected, but only one display is allowed, I do not know.  Why is only one allowed????  You can check the log in one of my earlier posts if you like.

The screen in DVI output is a HP P1110 21" crt, connected with a vga adapter to the dvi.

The screen in the VGA(RGB) output is a IBM P76 17".

Both monitors are quality monitors, and display twinview in Windows with no problems.  Both run in windows @ 1280x1024 with the IBM 17" o.k. at 75hz, and the HP 21" o.k. at 100hz.

I'm out of ideas totally.  I am trying to get two screens up for Linux mainly, not windows, cause I only play games in Windows, everything else I do is in Gentoo.

regards Greg

----------

## greg32

Do you think it may be worth while buying new hardware (i.e. graphics card) for this?  Is this most likely hardware problem, or software??  Put it this way, if my card will never work with twinview, I will nee to buy a new card.  I want dual monitors.

regards Greg

p.s. Merry Xmas all.

----------

## Corw|n of Amber

If you want dual monitors that much, try the Matrox G550, it's less than /$ 100.

----------

## greg32

Yeah, but that card is nothing compared to the ti4200 for 3d performance.  I play games a lot too.  I just have to wonder what is different about my card to all the other people who have twinview working.  I might buy a cheap pci g/card to plug the second monitor in to.  The only problem is I only have one pci slot left, and it is almost inaccesable to a full size card.  Five are alrady full.

regards Greg

----------

## al

You could try my twinview config i used to use when i had a ti4200

You can find it at this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=503584&highlight=#503584

Make sure you definetly have the correct refresh rates in your xf86config file.

And what window manager are you using?

I used mine in Fluxbox and it worked a charm.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tuna

yes this is really weird. i dont think the hardware should be to blame here since it is working fine in windows. since these chips are all more or less the same on all brands there shouldnt be a problem at all.

maybe you misconfigured something.. im clueless. maybe can give us the relevant parts of the XFree86.log when booting in all possible ways (both connect and each one alone connected). maybe we find a hint of what may be wrong..

i only set up twinview on one machine so far.. and since i didnt had any problems at all i am not that good at guessing what may be faulty ;-)

EDIT: i reviewed your .log output and that is funny.. nvidia module starts with this output for me

```
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinView" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "24.8-80"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "59-61"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "1152x864 +1280+0, 1280x1024 +0+0; 1024x768 +1280+0, 1280x1024 +0+0; 800x600 +1280+0, 1280x1024 +0+0;1152x864 +800+0, 800x600 +0+0; 640x480 +0+0, NULL;"

(**) NVIDIA(0): TwinView enabled

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xEC000000

```

this is not set in yours.. so something is wrong with your X config? i expect at least the options to be displayed.. if they work or not. if this i snot appearing.. twinview wont be enabled aswell...

EDIT EDIT: LOL

i noticed your error this time.. the nvidia module options should NOT go into the Device section! put them into the SCREEN section..

you could have noticed that much earlier if you would have read my post more carefully ;-))

if that wasnt the sollution give us the xfree logs.

----------

## greg32

O.K. Now I am getting somewhere.  Thanks for the replys guys.  I still don't know what the problem is, but I am in a better situation now.  TUNA, it did not seem the matter where the options where.  I tried in both locations, and still a no go.

What I did find out, is once the system has booted to GDM login, and Only one monitor is displaying, if I kill x and get to a prompt, and startx it comes up in twinview.  Then I have to kill the GDM process, and I can re-load gdm and it comes up in twinview.  After that, untill I reboot the computer, everything works as it should.  But, on reboot, it doesn't work again until I kill x and gdm, and restart them.  Funny, isn't it.  What could be causing it to work only after killing X and GDM.  Below I have included the XF86Config file that works.  I also have included the log file for xfree both from the non working log, and then the next log after I restart X and GDM where everything works.  You will not the nvidia modules are not loading initially when the systm first tries to use X, so it stays in single mode, but on the second attempt after killing everything, all the modules load correctly, and twinview is working.  

ANY SUGGESTIONS????? 

HERE IS MY XF86CONFIG file:

# File generated by xf86config.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Keyboard1"

    Driver	"Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option	"Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"	"xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"	"microsoftpro"

    Option "XkbLayout"	"us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier	"Mouse1"

    Driver	"mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"	"4 5"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"	"256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"	"Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"	"9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"	"150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   29-80

#    HorizSync	30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync	31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync	15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-120 

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier	"Standard VGA"

    VendorName	"Unknown"

    BoardName	"Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset	"generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam	256

#    Clocks	25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    #VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

Option "TwinView"

Option "SecondMonitorHorizSync"     "29-80"

Option "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"   "50-120"

Option "MetaModes"                  "1024x768, 1024x768; 800x600, 800x600"

Option "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT, CRT"

Option "TwinViewOrientation" "LeftOf"      

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

Working log output

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.20-xfs-r4 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 23 December 2003

	Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Fri Dec 26 10:59:45 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "microsoftpro"

(**) XKB: model: "microsoftpro"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) XKB: layout: "us"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(++) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

	XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

	XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

	XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x80026154, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2578 card 1043,80f6 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2579 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24d2 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24d4 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24dd card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev c2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24d0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24db card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24d3 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24d5 card 1043,80f3 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0281 card 1043,808f rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:05:0: chip 10b7,1700 card 1043,80eb rev 12 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0a:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0c:0: chip 1103,0008 card 1103,0001 rev 07 class 01,04,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:0c:1: chip 1103,0008 card 1103,0001 rev 07 class 01,04,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfc900000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x2100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xaff00000 - 0xbfefffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfea00000 - 0xfeafffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/24, 0xb0000000/27, BIOS @ 0xfe9e0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xdfffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffcff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xfebfb400 - 0xfebfb4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xfebfb800 - 0xfebfb9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[8] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xb0000000 - 0xb7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000dfa8 - 0x0000dfab (0x4) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000dfa0 - 0x0000dfa7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000dfac - 0x0000dfaf (0x4) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000dfe0 - 0x0000dfe7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000df90 - 0x0000df93 (0x4) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000df88 - 0x0000df8f (0x8) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000df94 - 0x0000df97 (0x4) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000df98 - 0x0000df9f (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffcff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xfebfb400 - 0xfebfb4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xfebfb800 - 0xfebfb9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[8] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xb0000000 - 0xb7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000dfa8 - 0x0000dfab (0x4) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000dfa0 - 0x0000dfa7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000dfac - 0x0000dfaf (0x4) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000dfe0 - 0x0000dfe7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000df90 - 0x0000df93 (0x4) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000df88 - 0x0000df8f (0x8) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000df94 - 0x0000df97 (0x4) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000df98 - 0x0000df9f (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffcff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfebfb400 - 0xfebfb4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfebfb800 - 0xfebfb9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[13] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xb0000000 - 0xb7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000dfa8 - 0x0000dfab (0x4) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000dfa0 - 0x0000dfa7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000dfac - 0x0000dfaf (0x4) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000dfe0 - 0x0000dfe7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000df90 - 0x0000df93 (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000df88 - 0x0000df8f (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000df94 - 0x0000df97 (0x4) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000df98 - 0x0000df9f (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.1

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 2.0.2

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.4496

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.4496

	Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA XFree86 Driver  1.0-4496  Wed Jul 16 19:06:03 PDT 2003

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffcff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfebfb400 - 0xfebfb4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfebfb800 - 0xfebfb9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[13] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xb0000000 - 0xb7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000dfa8 - 0x0000dfab (0x4) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000dfa0 - 0x0000dfa7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000dfac - 0x0000dfaf (0x4) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000dfe0 - 0x0000dfe7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000df90 - 0x0000df93 (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000df88 - 0x0000df8f (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000df94 - 0x0000df97 (0x4) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000df98 - 0x0000df9f (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffcff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfebfb400 - 0xfebfb4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfebfb800 - 0xfebfb9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[13] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xb0000000 - 0xb7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[17] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[18] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000dfa8 - 0x0000dfab (0x4) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000dfa0 - 0x0000dfa7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000dfac - 0x0000dfaf (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000dfe0 - 0x0000dfe7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000df90 - 0x0000df93 (0x4) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000df88 - 0x0000df8f (0x8) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000df94 - 0x0000df97 (0x4) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000df98 - 0x0000df9f (0x8) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[38] -1	0	0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[39] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[40] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT, CRT"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinView"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinViewOrientation" "LeftOf"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "29-80"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "50-120"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "1024x768, 1024x768; 800x600, 800x600"

(**) NVIDIA(0): ConnectedMonitor string: "CRT, CRT"

(**) NVIDIA(0): TwinView enabled

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xB0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xFD000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.28.20.05.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using ConnectedMonitor string "CRT-0, CRT-1"

(--) NVIDIA(0): Detected TV Encoder: Philips 7108A

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-1: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-1: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-1: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 350 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Failure reading EDID parameters for display device CRT-0

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Failure reading EDID parameters for display device CRT-1

(II) NVIDIA(0): My Monitor: Using hsync range of 29.00-80.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): My Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-120.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (width too large for virtual size)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "360x200":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (378) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 81.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): My Monitor: Using hsync range of 29.00-80.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): My Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-120.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (width too large for virtual size)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "360x200":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (378) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-1:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 81.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 2048 x 768

(==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xb0000000 - 0xb7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[4] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffcff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xfebfb400 - 0xfebfb4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xfebfb800 - 0xfebfb9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[15] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xb0000000 - 0xb7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[18] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

	[19] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[20] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[21] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000dfa8 - 0x0000dfab (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000dfa0 - 0x0000dfa7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000dfac - 0x0000dfaf (0x4) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000dfe0 - 0x0000dfe7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000df90 - 0x0000df93 (0x4) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000df88 - 0x0000df8f (0x8) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000df94 - 0x0000df97 (0x4) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000df98 - 0x0000df9f (0x8) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[38] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[39] -1	0	0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[40] -1	0	0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[41] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[42] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): AGP 8X successfully initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768,1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) [GLX]: Initializing GLX extension

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

NON-Working log

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.20-xfs-r4 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 23 December 2003

	Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Fri Dec 26 11:17:57 2003

(==) Using config file: "//XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "microsoftpro"

(**) XKB: model: "microsoftpro"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) XKB: layout: "us"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(++) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

	XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

	XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

	XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x80026150, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2578 card 1043,80f6 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2579 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24d2 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24d4 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24dd card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev c2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24d0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24db card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24d3 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24d5 card 1043,80f3 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0281 card 1043,808f rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:05:0: chip 10b7,1700 card 1043,80eb rev 12 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0a:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0c:0: chip 1103,0008 card 1103,0001 rev 07 class 01,04,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:0c:1: chip 1103,0008 card 1103,0001 rev 07 class 01,04,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfc900000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x2100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xaff00000 - 0xbfefffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfea00000 - 0xfeafffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/24, 0xb0000000/27, BIOS @ 0xfe9e0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xdfffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffcff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xfebfb400 - 0xfebfb4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xfebfb800 - 0xfebfb9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[8] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xb0000000 - 0xb7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000dfa8 - 0x0000dfab (0x4) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000dfa0 - 0x0000dfa7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000dfac - 0x0000dfaf (0x4) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000dfe0 - 0x0000dfe7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000df90 - 0x0000df93 (0x4) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000df88 - 0x0000df8f (0x8) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000df94 - 0x0000df97 (0x4) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000df98 - 0x0000df9f (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffcff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xfebfb400 - 0xfebfb4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xfebfb800 - 0xfebfb9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[8] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xb0000000 - 0xb7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000dfa8 - 0x0000dfab (0x4) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000dfa0 - 0x0000dfa7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000dfac - 0x0000dfaf (0x4) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000dfe0 - 0x0000dfe7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000df90 - 0x0000df93 (0x4) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000df88 - 0x0000df8f (0x8) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000df94 - 0x0000df97 (0x4) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000df98 - 0x0000df9f (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffcff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfebfb400 - 0xfebfb4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfebfb800 - 0xfebfb9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[13] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xb0000000 - 0xb7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000dfa8 - 0x0000dfab (0x4) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000dfa0 - 0x0000dfa7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000dfac - 0x0000dfaf (0x4) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000dfe0 - 0x0000dfe7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000df90 - 0x0000df93 (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000df88 - 0x0000df8f (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000df94 - 0x0000df97 (0x4) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000df98 - 0x0000df9f (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x00

----------

## greg32

I have checked the two log files side by side, and each of them are exactly the same, up to where the modules for twinview are supposed to load.  And the only difference is one loads the other doesn't.  There are no other messages or warnings.  This is very strange.  All I have to do when the system boots, is exit gdm back to a prompt, kill 1216, and reload gdm and all is good.  But it does not do it on the first attempt.

regards Greg

----------

## Tuna

the non working log seems incomplete? maybe its a gentoo bug.. or gdm bug.. interesting. post the complete log again please.

funny with nvidia failing the first time. are you letting X load the modules on load? or do you manually load the modules via modules.autoload? maybe manually loading the module will cure the problem? but then again.. if the module wont be loaded X should fail to start up in the first place anyway..

----------

## greg32

Hi Tuna,

here is the non working log again.  The nvidia driver is loading no problems on boot.  And when X starts the nvidia splash is displayed, But only on one screen, the one plugged into the AVI port.  When I kill and restart GDM, the splash screen loads across both screens, streched.  

I have nvidia in my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 file.

Here is the log:

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.20-xfs-r4 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 23 December 2003

	Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Sun Dec 28 07:24:42 2003

(==) Using config file: "//XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "microsoftpro"

(**) XKB: model: "microsoftpro"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) XKB: layout: "us"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(++) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

	XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

	XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

	XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x80026150, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2578 card 1043,80f6 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2579 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24d2 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24d4 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24dd card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev c2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24d0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24db card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24d3 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24d5 card 1043,80f3 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0281 card 1043,808f rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:05:0: chip 10b7,1700 card 1043,80eb rev 12 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0a:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0c:0: chip 1103,0008 card 1103,0001 rev 07 class 01,04,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:0c:1: chip 1103,0008 card 1103,0001 rev 07 class 01,04,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfc900000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x2100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xaff00000 - 0xbfefffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfea00000 - 0xfeafffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/24, 0xb0000000/27, BIOS @ 0xfe9e0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xdfffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffcff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xfebfb400 - 0xfebfb4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xfebfb800 - 0xfebfb9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[8] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xb0000000 - 0xb7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000dfa8 - 0x0000dfab (0x4) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000dfa0 - 0x0000dfa7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000dfac - 0x0000dfaf (0x4) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000dfe0 - 0x0000dfe7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000df90 - 0x0000df93 (0x4) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000df88 - 0x0000df8f (0x8) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000df94 - 0x0000df97 (0x4) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000df98 - 0x0000df9f (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffcff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xfebfb400 - 0xfebfb4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xfebfb800 - 0xfebfb9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[8] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xb0000000 - 0xb7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000dfa8 - 0x0000dfab (0x4) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000dfa0 - 0x0000dfa7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000dfac - 0x0000dfaf (0x4) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000dfe0 - 0x0000dfe7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000df90 - 0x0000df93 (0x4) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000df88 - 0x0000df8f (0x8) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000df94 - 0x0000df97 (0x4) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000df98 - 0x0000df9f (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffcff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfebfb400 - 0xfebfb4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfebfb800 - 0xfebfb9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[13] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xb0000000 - 0xb7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000dfa8 - 0x0000dfab (0x4) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000dfa0 - 0x0000dfa7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000dfac - 0x0000dfaf (0x4) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000dfe0 - 0x0000dfe7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000df90 - 0x0000df93 (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000df88 - 0x0000df8f (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000df94 - 0x0000df97 (0x4) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000df98 - 0x0000df9f (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.1

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 2.0.2

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.5328

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.5328

	Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA XFree86 Driver  1.0-5328  Wed Dec 17 13:56:09 PST 2003

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffcff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfebfb400 - 0xfebfb4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfebfb800 - 0xfebfb9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[13] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xb0000000 - 0xb7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000dfa8 - 0x0000dfab (0x4) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000dfa0 - 0x0000dfa7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000dfac - 0x0000dfaf (0x4) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000dfe0 - 0x0000dfe7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000df90 - 0x0000df93 (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000df88 - 0x0000df8f (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000df94 - 0x0000df97 (0x4) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000df98 - 0x0000df9f (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffcff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfebfb400 - 0xfebfb4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfebfb800 - 0xfebfb9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[13] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xb0000000 - 0xb7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[17] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[18] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000dfa8 - 0x0000dfab (0x4) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000dfa0 - 0x0000dfa7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000dfac - 0x0000dfaf (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000dfe0 - 0x0000dfe7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000df90 - 0x0000df93 (0x4) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000df88 - 0x0000df8f (0x8) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000df94 - 0x0000df97 (0x4) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000df98 - 0x0000df9f (0x8) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[38] -1	0	0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[39] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[40] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xB0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xFD000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.28.20.05.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-0, CRT-1

(--) NVIDIA(0): Detected TV Encoder: Philips 7108A

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Multiple displays connected, but only one display allowed;

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      using first display

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 350 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Failure reading EDID parameters for display device CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): My Monitor: Using hsync range of 29.00-80.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): My Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-120.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (width too large for virtual size)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "360x200":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (378) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 81.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768

(==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xb0000000 - 0xb7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[4] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffcff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xfebfb400 - 0xfebfb4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xfebfb800 - 0xfebfb9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[15] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xb0000000 - 0xb7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[18] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

	[19] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[20] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[21] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000dfa8 - 0x0000dfab (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000dfa0 - 0x0000dfa7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000dfac - 0x0000dfaf (0x4) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000dfe0 - 0x0000dfe7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000df90 - 0x0000df93 (0x4) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000df88 - 0x0000df8f (0x8) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000df94 - 0x0000df97 (0x4) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000df98 - 0x0000df9f (0x8) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[38] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[39] -1	0	0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[40] -1	0	0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[41] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[42] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): AGP 8X successfully initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 94500

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1072 hend: 1168 httl: 1376

              vdsp: 768 vbeg: 769 vend: 772 vttl: 808 flags: 5

----------

## greg32

I'm kinda bumping this one.  Has anyone got an idea as to why my twinview only works after I kill GDM/KDM and restart?  It is rather annoying to say the least.

regards Greg

----------

## Tuna

hi greg, as you mentioned it is working when you fire it up manually. so i think nvidia is working well.

so you should look in a different direction. try to disable gdm. login to console.. startx manually. is it working? whats the behaviour with kdm?

maybe be a gnome bug. or gentoo script bug. im afraid im not of any more help now. i never used any of these desktop managers.

----------

## greg32

Yeah, look, I removed xdm from the startup, and now it just boots to a login prompt.  I log in, start gdm, and it works as it should.  Only went I boot straight into it, it does not initially work.  

I have also tried this with kdm, same thing.  There must be a bug somewhere.

regards Greg

----------

